# New Pit and Pork Ribs



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

Long time listener, first time caller.

Bought my first pit on Saturday. It's and Old Country brand from Academy. Read the posts here on how to season it and took care of that on Saturday night.
Got up early Sunday and put on some pork ribs. First time to BBQ anything by myself.
Forgot to take the charcoal starter out of the picture. I used some B&B to get the fire going and then smoked with mesquite the rest of the time.
I really enjoyed the pit and the fun of cooking.
Here are some pics.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

That's a good start! One suggestion. The next time your at the store pick up some Williams Rib Tickler rub and apply liberally an hr or so before putting them on the pit and let em soak it up on the counter. Good stuff.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

The ribs look good. Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

HEB in Wharton sells a seasoning called GRUB RUB. It's a good sweet seasoning for ribs IMO. Might want to try it out. Good luck.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks great to me bud..Try ya some www.texasbbqrub.com sometime..The wild is exactly that and very good on ribs..good luck and happy smoking.


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_HayBL,nice lookn pit,tryn 2 get mine 2gether.Gettn my material from work,almost there,I work @ northshore steel.  WTG_


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

mmm..i'll b firin' mine up on sunday.


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

nice!


----------



## GITCHASUM (Dec 30, 2005)

THOSE RIBS LOOK LIKE THE ONES I COOK,, DON'T TELL EVERYBODY THE SECRETS..


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks great stick to what you got. And keep on the BBQ.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

don't EVER smoke only one rack of ribs


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Ribs*

Pit looks alot like mine. Firin' it up Monday when I'm off!


----------

